# UML- Klassendiagramm und zugehöriges Objektdiagramm erstellen



## WIstud2015 (25. Apr 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss als Hausaufgabe ein Klassendiagramm und das dazugehörige Objektdiagramm erstellen.

Der grobe Aufbau von beiden Diagrammen ist bekannt, allerdings habe ich noch einige Probleme bei der Umsetzung.

Konkret weiß ich bei dem Klassendiagramm nicht, wie man den Aufgabenteil:

_"Sportvereine können außerdem eigene Sportstätten besitzen. Jede Sportstätte gehört genau einem Verein, kann aber von mehreren Vereinen genutzt werden."
_
im Diagramm umsetzt. An der Stelle habe ich zunächst einmal zwei Assoziationen erstellt,was sicherlich falsch ist.

Ein Objektdiagramm erstelle ich zum ersten Mal. Habe aber mal versucht, wie weit ich komme

Hierzu habe ich folgende Fragen:

1.Hier weiß ich insbesondere nicht, wie die Klasse Person dargestellt wird, da hier ja Vererbung im Spiel ist.

2. Wie wird die Auflistung der Sportarten dargestellt? Oder fällt diese weg ?

3. Laut Text muss ja eine Klasse für DATE angelegt werden.Kann ich das dann im Objektdiagramm auch weg lassen?
_
Danke
WIstud2015_


----------



## JStein52 (25. Apr 2016)

WIstud2015 hat gesagt.:


> Hier weiß ich insbesondere nicht, wie die Klasse Person dargestellt wird, da hier ja Vererbung im Spiel ist.


Du hast ja alle Personen ausser Trainer und Jugendleiter als Instanzen der Klasse Person modelliert. Ich würde da sagen dass du jetzt in deinem Objektdiagramm noch jeweils eine Instanz von Person in der Eigenschaft "member" und eine in der Eigenschaft "manager" darstellen musst.



WIstud2015 hat gesagt.:


> Wie wird die Auflistung der Sportarten dargestellt? Oder fällt diese weg ?


Gibt es denn Obejekte dieser Klasse ? Wenn ja werden sie dargestellt, wenn nein dann nicht.



WIstud2015 hat gesagt.:


> Laut Text muss ja eine Klasse für DATE angelegt werden.Kann ich das dann im Objektdiagramm auch weg lassen?


Ich hätte jetzt den Aufgabentext so verstanden dass du Date nicht weiter modellieren musst, genau so wie du ja auch die gegebene Klasse String nicht weiter modellierst.


----------



## WIstud2015 (25. Apr 2016)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Ich habe das Objektdiagramm mal überarbeitet.
Bleibt noch das Problem mit dem Benutzer/Besitzer:
_"Sportvereine können außerdem eigene Sportstätten besitzen. Jede Sportstätte gehört genau einem Verein, kann aber von mehreren Vereinen genutzt werden."_

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das Im Klassendiagramm darstellt.

Ich Objektdiagramm könnte man dafür eine zweite Instanz eines SportsClub erstellen. Dann müsste man doch aber wahrscheinlich auch alle anderen Instanzen nochmal für den neuen Club erstellen, oder ?


----------



## JStein52 (25. Apr 2016)

WIstud2015 hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das Im Klassendiagramm darstellt.


Aber das hast du doch im Klassendiagramm schon genau so drinnen ?


----------



## WIstud2015 (25. Apr 2016)

Kann man das so darstellen? Hatte irgendwie im Kopf, das nur eine Beziehung geht...


----------



## JStein52 (25. Apr 2016)

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeguckt, man kann auch mehrere Beziehungen auf diese Art darstellen, genau so wie du es hast.


----------



## WIstud2015 (25. Apr 2016)

Super, vielen Dank!
Dann geb ich es so ab.


----------

